# allroad tiptronic stage 1



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

i just purchased a 2001 allroad tip, i knew it was throwing a tcc code, but the car seemed to drive fine, well after a bit, the trans started slipping, and reverse had a bit of delayed engagement, long story short, the car ended up in the shop to get a full trans rebuild and new torque converter installed, everything else on the car seems to be very strong, car pulls very well for a 4200lb tank, so im kinda considering a stage 1 flash, would it hold up on a tip thats a fully fresh rebuilt trans? it ha 160k on it and i believe is stock turbos... any input appreciated


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

If it's rebuilt, I think it ought to... What about the rest of the car? Prop shaft seals, etc?


----------

